# Picked up a Gravely Walk Behind Tractor...



## RDMapes (Jun 28, 2020)

Good Day,
New to the forum. And from reading some of the threads I will no doubt find my answers here.

I came across a Gravely 10A Commercial mower or brush hog. Sitting in a lower part of a barn. Got is home cleaned out the carb. Wham... it started right up. The fuel pump is not working right. Need to rebuild or find another one. Some other work is needed, but at least the engine is strong. The sticker on the cowl says 10A Commercial. On the metal tag riveted to the shroud I have the following info.

Model #: G-30-E
S/N: D10246
Spec No.: 47232B

I read that 10A has a K241 10HP Kohler. I found another reference that says the Spec No. 47232 had a K301 12HP. So I'm wondering what I have here. Knowing the year and the engine would handy for parts. 

If anyone can share the year and engine details it would be much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your score! Have you looked to tractordata.com?


----------



## RDMapes (Jun 28, 2020)

Good Day,
I did take a look there. Found several Gravely's, but mine was not one of them. I'll continue the search. If anyone has any links to share send them along.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.gravelymanuals.com/docs/walkers/index.html#COM

https://www.gravelymanuals.com/pdf/Com_10A_12_Own_Man_0969.pdf


----------



## RDMapes (Jun 28, 2020)

Sorry for taking so long to get back online. Pogobill thank you for the links. That's where I went to grabbed the 10A related .pdf's. I was able to get a replace carb, fuel pump, points based on what I was able to glean. 

I have it running well. I have a genuine smoke machine now. I will not have any problems with bugs for the time being. Based on the cowling tag I may have a k301 engine. The spec number (
Spec No.: 47232B) on the cowling matches up to that engine. 

I'll start pulling it apart and see what the jug looks like.


----------



## RDMapes (Jun 28, 2020)

Cowling tag image.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Park it out in the open and let it run for awhile. It's not uncommon for engines that have sat for a long time to smoke when you get them going again. Let it run a 1/2 hour and vary the throttle setting from idle to 3/4. Sometimes it takes a bit to get the oil rings to free up and wiping the cylinder walls as designed. The K301 didn't run valve guide seals, so that's not your problem.

Have you changed the oil? When an engine sits for a long time, you get water condensation in the oil. When you first start them, what you're actually seeing is the water burning off that's in the oil. It's not pressure lubed either, it runs a "Dipper" and splash lubes. The motion of that dipper is going break a whole bunch of crud loose that built up on the walls of the block and it's to thick for the oil rings to wipe, so it burns and smokes.

After you've run it for a 1/2 hour, do a leak down test on it to see if you actually have a problem that requires the engine be torn down.

Here's a complete K301 *Standard* rebuild kit for $60, if you need it. You'll need to mic the bore to see if a standard bore kit will work, or if you need to bore and go oversize.....

https://www.amazon.com/REBUILD-Kohl...t=&hvlocphy=9057097&hvtargid=pla-818767709469


----------



## RDMapes (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello Bob,
Once I got the fuel pump, carb, points, condenser, plug installed I changed the oil. Started up and let the smoke show begin. It ran well. I let it go as you mention changing the throttle position while tweaking the carb. It must have been running for an hour or so. I even took through the high grass. The old oil was nice and thick. I'll run it up again and change the oil again. The farmer who had it fell ill and it was not run for a few years according to the wife. 

Thanks for the link to the rebuild kit. I was going to order the gasket kit before I started tearing it down. Thanks again.

Regards,


----------



## RDMapes (Jun 28, 2020)

Pulled the engine out. Opened the topend. The piston is stamped with a 3. Someone has been in there before... A few times. The piston has a nice gap on the valve side. Exhaust bolts will have to be worked out. One broke the other is on the way to breaking. Going to get the mic kit from a friend to see what the bore measures. It's pretty clean no scoring. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ya gotta love those old K series Kohlers. They just kept on thumping away. What other engines can you get a complete O/H kit for $60? The pistons alone go for that in the big V-twin Command Pro engines.

They're perfect to teach a kid to rebuild engines. They don't get much simpler and kids today are fascinated by a point ignition system.


----------

